# How much have you spent on detailing products?



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

So guys exactly what the title says, lets hear the cries of all that money going away 

But seriously lets share how much we've spent on detailing products, equipment etc. "Just to clean a car"

I've only got a small selection at the moment but my gear comes to around £130. A mixture of Autoglym & Meguires

Looking at switching to Chemical Guys products and a new hoover plus Nilfisk Pressure washer and attachments.

So over to you guys......


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Too much


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Too much and not enough!


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> Too much and not enough!


So true!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Too much and still spending, I am a poorer man for it. :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If:

_f_ = optimal number of detailing products
_x_ = current number of detailing products

then:

_f_ = _x_ + 1


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I had about £4K of chemicals and waxes some time last year

Oops

Oh and that's not a business, just personal use :lol:


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

> If:
> 
> f = optimal number of detailing products
> x = current number of detailing products
> ...


I love this formula, Will be my maths from now on 



> Too much and still spending, I am a poorer man for it.


Well with what I'm planning to buy I guess I'll be joining you. Just got the whole why pay a £10-20 premium on products you can buy from the pound shop from my dad.

Lets just say, I replied with cause you get what you pay for.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Kimo said:


> I had about £4K of chemicals and waxes some time last year
> 
> Oops
> 
> Oh and that's not a business, just personal use :lol:


FFS thats some bloody spending.
I spend thousands i dread meeting my accountant but at least its all deductable.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

chrisc said:


> Too much


*THIS!!!*,but I have still loved every minute of working with my products:argie:.SJ.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Dare not add it up al I know is I'm having to put extra shelving up in garage !


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

What? Today or over all... 

If its over all i dread to think


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Toto said:


> FFS thats some bloody spending.
> I spend thousands i dread meeting my accountant but at least its all deductable.


Was a bad decision to count up the stock.

Good job I didn't count equipment cost too -.-


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> What? Today or over all...
> 
> If its over all i dread to think


Over all and I think now I've started something. Had to laugh everyone's dredding how much they've spent


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Was a bad decision to count up the stock.
> 
> Good job I didn't count equipment cost too -.-


Oh well I'm guessing you'll add another 4K to cover equipment


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

shoscarm said:


> Over all and I think now I've started something. Had to laugh everyone's dredding how much they've spent


When I first started I'd have a £10 parcel come every couple of days, then you make the 'big' £50 order and think you're a hero. Then it breaks 3 figures and you're like 'yeah I'm a big boy now'. Then you buy your first expensive wax that's over £100.

Then one day you think '****, why did I buy all that?'

:lol:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Kimo said:


> When I first started I'd have a £10 parcel come every couple of days, then you make the 'big' £50 order and think you're a hero. Then it breaks 3 figures and you're like 'yeah I'm a big boy now'. Then you buy your first expensive wax that's over £100.
> 
> Then one day you think '****, why did I buy all that?'
> 
> :lol:


Then sell most of it :lol:


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Kimo said:


> When I first started I'd have a £10 parcel come every couple of days, then you make the 'big' £50 order and think you're a hero. Then it breaks 3 figures and you're like 'yeah I'm a big boy now'. Then you buy your first expensive wax that's over £100.
> 
> Then one day you think '****, why did I buy all that?'
> 
> :lol:


I was like yeah, yeah, yeah and then read last line and was like oh..

But money well spent?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> Then sell most of it :lol:


I had nowhere to live :lol:



shoscarm said:


> I was like yeah, yeah, yeah and then read last line and was like oh..
> 
> But money well spent?


Meh

Some good, some bad

That's the fun of the learning curve and cleaning in general


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Kimo said:


> I had nowhere to live :lol:
> 
> Meh
> 
> ...


Good point, with me I'm just broke the £50 barrier but switching to chemical guys and new equipment so big spend is coming up.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

shoscarm said:


> Over all and I think now I've started something. Had to laugh everyone's dredding how much they've spent


Honestly I ain't got a clue...

All i know is my shed cupboards are full up now and there is stuff on my work top, not to mention the 2 big plastic drawer units with cloths and towels and the hanging racks on the walls with bottles and brushes on

I don't wanna think about it :lol:


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> Honestly I ain't got a clue...
> 
> All i know is my shed cupboards are full up now and there is stuff on my work top, not to mention the 2 big plastic drawer units with cloths and towels and the hanging racks on the walls with bottles and brushes on
> 
> I don't wanna think about it :lol:


And all I've got is a little bag


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

shoscarm said:


> And all I've got is a little bag


Sorry dude its gonna get worse

Funny enough the best buy i have had recently was a bag:thumb:


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> Sorry dude its gonna get worse
> 
> Funny enough the best buy i have had recently was a bag:thumb:


The more bags you buy means more space you have to fill.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Ahhhh this one stops me having to walk round to the shed every 5mins:thumb:


And what's more it was only £15... The best detailing buy ever IMHO :thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

try not tho think about it. people huge amounts of money on their hobby's, golf etc


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

My garage looks like cyc stock room, dread to think how much I've spent over the years. 

Wouldn't be too bad but I barely even clean the car anymore!


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> Ahhhh this one stops me having to walk round to the shed every 5mins:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's more it was only £15... The best detailing buy ever IMHO :thumb:


Where did you get that from? Wanting a bag myself.


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

lemansblue92 said:


> try not tho think about it. people huge amounts of money on their hobby's, golf etc


They wouldn't complain if a club cost them 1k


----------



## Nick-W (Mar 14, 2011)

Dont really like thinking about it. Definitely in the thousands though haha :lol:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Just in case the wife reads this £400-£500. 













In reality there's probably a 0 missing off both those totals


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Wilco said:


> Just in case the wife reads this £400-£500.
> 
> In reality there's probably a 0 missing off both those totals


"Winks" ok £500 That's not much


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Kimo said:


> I had about £4K of chemicals and waxes some time last year
> 
> Oops
> 
> Oh and that's not a business, just personal use :lol:


Crack would be cheaper!! Personal use


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Simz said:


> Crack would be cheaper!! Personal use


I don't think crack would be good to the paintwork


----------



## cufc1111 (Aug 20, 2014)

Only started at this lark last summer and I would estimate I've spent £500-600 :speechles


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

shoscarm said:


> Where did you get that from? Wanting a bag myself.


Got it from Argos fella :thumb:


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Went through the £1,000 barrier earlier this year, and still buying stuff!


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> Got it from Argos fella :thumb:


Will have a look online for it now, was looking at a Dodo one.



f4780y said:


> Went through the £1,000 barrier earlier this year, and still buying stuff!


Not just me then? I was thinking I was crazy to spend so much.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

My first CYC order was over £600 but that did include a paint gauge, DA and Zaino buckets (at around £30 each :s ) I've spent the odd £100 here and there since there since then but only on useful stuff.

Could do with replenishing my snow foam 5 litre bottle and I'm almost all out of quick detailer and those warm air driers look good......Argh, I'm out of control!


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

shoscarm said:


> Not just me then? I was thinking I was crazy to spend so much.


The way I look at it is that the 2 cars I have spent time detailing with this gear cost more than £100,000, so spending 1% of their cost on keeping them clean is perfectly OK! :thumb:

I'm also pretty sure that my last car sold for more than it should have because of the excellent condition it was in - so there's a good chance this hobby is paying for itself in the long run - That's my personal justification anyway :lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I reckon over £5K in the last 3 year's


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Ah but how much did you get back in selling it Andy


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> Ah but how much did you get back in selling it Andy


At lot less


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Bungleaio said:


> My first CYC order was over £600 but that did include a paint gauge, DA and Zaino buckets (at around £30 each :s ) I've spent the odd £100 here and there since there since then but only on useful stuff.
> 
> Could do with replenishing my snow foam 5 litre bottle and I'm almost all out of quick detailer and those warm air driers look good......Argh, I'm out of control!


Is it worth getting a paint gauge for an amateur detailer?



f4780y said:


> The way I look at it is that the 2 cars I have spent time detailing with this gear cost more than £100,000, so spending 1% of their cost on keeping them clean is perfectly OK! :thumb:
> 
> I'm also pretty sure that my last car sold for more than it should have because of the excellent condition it was in - so there's a good chance this hobby is paying for itself in the long run - That's my personal justification anyway :lol:


That's a good point, currently in the process of getting a new car and This one needs detailing.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

lemansblue92 said:


> try not tho think about it. people huge amounts of money on their hobby's, golf etc


Yeah but golfs silly, you hit a ball chase it and repeat. It's not like we clean the car for it to get dirty again :detailer:

I'm on less that £100, but after joining the forum have got my eyes on several products to change the figure.


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Kenan said:


> Yeah but golfs silly, you hit a ball chase it and repeat. It's not like we clean the car for it to get dirty again :detailer:
> 
> I'm on less that £100, but after joining the forum have got my eyes on several products to change the figure.


Yeah don't see the point of golf, cleaning your car is art. The perfect finish is what you want.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

shoscarm said:


> Yeah don't see the point of golf, cleaning your car is art. The perfect finish is what you want.


Golf is the same just far more aggravating!


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Clancy said:


> Golf is the same just far more aggravating!


Now crazy golf. That's different


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Depends who you ask! Ask my Mrs and she will say a couple of hundred quid, ask me and I'll tell you 1k plus  what she doesn't know won't hurt her 

Sutty


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Sutty 90 said:


> Depends who you ask! Ask my Mrs and she will say a couple of hundred quid, ask me and I'll tell you 1k plus  what she doesn't know won't hurt her
> 
> Sutty


Lucky for me I'm single.


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

Around £700 this year! I don't even use half of it haha


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

andyy said:


> Around £700 this year! I don't even use half of it haha


Currently waiting till Friday (payday) and buying about £400 worth of Chemical Guys products


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Around £1000 in the past year since joining this forum lol. Around £600 of that is on waxes alone. Before that I got by with about £70 worth of stuff.


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Liam85 said:


> Around £1000 in the past year since joining this forum lol. Around £600 of that is on waxes alone. Before that I got by with about £70 worth of stuff.


£600 on waxes!!! What's the difference between them?


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

shoscarm said:


> £600 on waxes!!! What's the difference between them?


Not much to be honest. Just went through a phase of buying a wax every week.


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Liam85 said:


> Not much to be honest. Just went through a phase of buying a wax every week.


Aha one hell of a phase, I know only wax I'll be buying is the Chemical Guys Butter wet wax. You ever tried it?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

To be fair for me anyway it was a heavy loaded start with spending alot in the first 2-3 years..... ALOT.... The last three years ive probably spend a £100-£200 a year just stocking essentials.


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

PaulN said:


> To be fair for me anyway it was a heavy loaded start with spending alot in the first 2-3 years..... ALOT.... The last three years ive probably spend a £100-£200 a year just stocking essentials.


Well if you already have everything then yeah can understand that.


----------



## belly0Jelly (Jul 31, 2015)

I must be pushing a grand in this year, it got worse when i found DW but love it ! still more to spend..........


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

belly0Jelly said:


> I must be pushing a grand in this year, it got worse when i found DW but love it ! still more to spend..........


Sounds about right, I haven't been on here long but already have a wishlist


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

shoscarm said:


> Well if you already have everything then yeah can understand that.


My garage and stock would be a newbies dream lol


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

PaulN said:


> My garage and stock would be a newbies dream lol


I'm a newbie aha


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Since 2001 probably 25 to 30000 bucks. 
130 brands in total
Now I test one new liquid product every few years. No point these days,


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Dream Machines said:


> Since 2001 probably 25 to 30000 bucks.
> 130 brands in total
> Now I test one new liquid product every few years. No point these days,


Damn too much for me that. 130 brands, have a favourite?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

shoscarm said:


> Damn too much for me that. 130 brands, have a favourite?


I wouldn't say that £10-15k is a lot over 14 years for a full time lol


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Kimo said:


> I wouldn't say that £10-15k is a lot over 14 years for a full time lol


True, still a lot of money though.


----------



## tt509 (Jan 7, 2009)

To much.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Too much


----------



## NateQ (May 3, 2015)

I try not to think about it lol. Everytime I go to buy 'a few bits' its always cost me around the £50 mark!


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Think I'll be buying a lot more car products, managed to get myself a new car so all is good


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Just bought nine 500ml polishangel bottles...


----------

